# Tampa, St. Pete



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good offshore charter out of Tampa, St, Pete area. Looking for a six pack charter to take some customers out. Not necessarily trolling. actually prefer to break out the meat hooks and swing on some grouper, snappper and AJ's. Anything better than the 2 out of Hubbards?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Capt Tommy Z. and when you book be sure to let him know what you are lookin for.

http://www.action-charters.com/


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, I will check it out. Any other suggestions.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Islander Charters with Capt. Randy Rochelle
www.islandercharters.net
Real good guy and will put you on the fish!


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, I will check them out as well


----------

